# Medicare Prenatal Screening



## lauriefrye (Jan 8, 2010)

I need help!!  We are trying to submit the codes for lab work for a pregnant medicare patient.  the system that we are using will not allow us to use the normal code of v289 or v2889, or v22.1 as the diagnosis code for the screenings of urine culture, TSH, Vitamin D levels and HIV.  Are there any suggestions??


----------

